# Oh they down there



## D_licious (Apr 8, 2019)

Found a little guy this afternoon. That's my pinky finger for scale.















Too small to pick but now I know it wont be much longer. The may apples are just starting to unfold and the temps in NE Mo were up to 79 yesterday. I have a feeling it's going to be a successful shrooming season. Woot!


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Wow, good eyes!


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

This is this time of year for us missourians where we accidentally step on a bunch of morels. Then a week later we hit the same spot and we find a bunch of oddly bent over morels.


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

r0ck3m333 said:


> This is this time of year for us missourians where we accidentally step on a bunch of morels. Then a week later we hit the same spot and we find a bunch of oddly bent over morels.


Easy young grasshoppa


----------



## scwehner (Mar 4, 2017)

Found 13 in Douglas Co. yesterday (12.Apr'22). All about 3" in height. Very fresh. Oddly (this early in season), 1/2 were on a steep Northeasterly facing slope which I found only because I spied one from my Ranger while driving a trail to where I found the others. .


----------



## D_licious (Apr 8, 2019)

Glad you found some! Sounds like they made you work for them (scaling the steep slopes). Makes my knees hurt just thinking about it. Thanks for sharing the good detailed info. Happy hunting!


----------



## D_licious (Apr 8, 2019)

Btw, I checked on my first grey and it has to be the slowest growing little thing.


----------

